# Another very neat clock II



## SierraCook (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.suite101.com/files/mysites/AskAlice/Clock.htm

Here is another neat clock that I got from a friend a few days ago.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, that is pretty cool


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

i like that lol


----------

